# General Business Category > Business Finance Forum >  Capital Markets right? wrong ...

## xcorporation

So,

For the past 5 years i have been working on a capital market trading system that automates trading on the NYSE ... Great.

Now all is left is the marketing portion right? you got your system that doubles investments monthly - fuck; not even banks offer that per annum.

So; you make your little brochure's and fliers and tell the world about your great solution.
The first , and only thing the public can think of is scam ... scam scam scam. what is capital markets? then more scam.
double my investment? SCAAAAAMMM ....

I dont know what to label this; either being a conservative market in south africa; or something else ...

So; i placed an add selling the source code solution for R 10 000 + web site. still no responses.
google tells me i had 28 visitors on saturday ... yet; not even a single person would tell me "Hey, what's up" with any random q's relating to capital markets as a service.

The stories on youtube with hedging managers making 20% commission from $500 million is a dream that will never exist in south africa.

If i had the capital; i could be looking at sponsoring my clients - then wait out 3 months on average for a ROI.
if it worked like that - i could sponsor 1000 clients - dont even need staff; dont even need offices ... can jsut outsource the allocation all together.

Here; i have the tool; where you tell that rich millionaire - want to double your money for your remaining natural life ?
It ends with you earning dust and fog for your remaining natural life ...

----------


## xcorporation

Oh geez;

I forgot to mention ...

Tooked the bus about 2 weeks ago with a old lady in her 50's sitting next to me.
I told her; please take my brochure - i will give you the money to sponsor your trading account ...

She said : I am not going to invest. Money is evil.

----------


## IanF

Xcorporation
If your system doubles every month. Then don't sell it rather use it to get rich.
After 12 months R1000 will be worth R2 048 000 and 24 months R8 338 608 000

Am I missing something here?

----------

CLIVE-TRIANGLE (17-Sep-14)

----------


## xcorporation

Hello Ian;

you are looking at it in rands - you have to base to USD as that's what the brokers deal with.
Therefore start off with $500; as the automated system can't work with less than this per additional base lotsize.

Month 1	 $1,000.00 	 R 10,000.00 
Month 2	 $2,000.00 	 R 20,000.00 
Month 3	 $4,000.00 	 R 40,000.00 
Month 4	 $8,000.00 	 R 80,000.00 
Month 5	 $16,000.00 	 R 160,000.00 
Month 6	 $32,000.00 	 R 320,000.00 
Month 7	 $64,000.00 	 R 640,000.00 
Month 8	 $128,000.00 	 R 1,280,000.00 
Month 9	 $256,000.00 	 R 2,560,000.00 
Month 10	 $512,000.00 	 R 5,120,000.00 
Month 11	 $1,024,000.00 	 R 10,240,000.00 
Month 12	 $2,048,000.00 	 R 20,480,000.00 
Month 13	 $4,096,000.00 	 R 40,960,000.00 
Month 14	 $8,192,000.00 	 R 81,920,000.00 
Month 15	 $16,384,000.00 	 R 163,840,000.00 
Month 16	 $32,768,000.00 	 R 327,680,000.00 
Month 17	 $65,536,000.00 	 R 655,360,000.00 
Month 18	 $131,072,000.00 	 R 1,310,720,000.00 
Month 19	 $262,144,000.00 	 R 2,621,440,000.00 
Month 20	 $524,288,000.00 	 R 5,242,880,000.00 
Month 21	 $1,048,576,000.00 	 R 10,485,760,000.00 
Month 22	 $2,097,152,000.00 	 R 20,971,520,000.00 
Month 23	 $4,194,304,000.00 	 R 41,943,040,000.00 
Month 24	 $8,388,608,000.00 	 R 83,886,080,000.00 
Month 25	 $16,777,216,000.00 	 R 167,772,160,000.00 

etc.

It was said that FXCM supports more than 10 000 lots in XAU; i jsut dont think there's a limit per account. as i can see there is a limit at Gain Capital.

i have been a contractor for several years; on and off projects - so; my own money is very scarce at this point in time for personal funding ...
Hence, why i need to sell it so that i can use that cash to fund lol ...

Regards,
X

----------


## BusFact

You haven't had $500 since you developed this product or in the months before you developed it, and saved it?

That's where your immediate problem is. What IanF is trying to point out is that you lack credibility. How are we going to believe that you can double our money each month when you can't even do it your self?

And if you could do it your self, why do you need us?

The only way people are going to give you $500 is if they trust you. Why would anyone trust you?

----------


## xcorporation

So you saying im thumb sucking it?

good luck.

----------


## BusFact

No, I'm saying no one has a reason to believe you. I'm trying to explain why all those hits you're getting are not turning into enquiries. I have no idea whether you're thumb sucking it or not - which is part of your problem.

Put yourself in the shoes of your potential customer. Why would they give you $500? On a promise? From someone they don't know? With no track record?

Remove those obstacles for the customer and that'll be a first step in the right direction.

----------


## xcorporation

For clarities sake.

I have several weekly reports ad monthly stating how my software works.
Some weeks i get 400+ from 10oz gold.

i had it all on the web site for illustrations.
People are fucken dumb - that's it.

even on my brochures - i state i GUARANTEE.
which is against the british financial law to make remarks - but that's how i go abut my business.
people just ignore it entirely.

ENTIRELY ...

i closed my partnership yesterday.

The benefit of the partnership and why it was valuabl e to have customers ....

You see those 300 in krugersdorp - starving and have no money?
those would be my clients; becaue they wont abuse the hand that feeds.
pop 30% commission per sponsored adult;
get your ROI in 3 months time; they make money; you make money.
multiply this with 10 000 south africans at 20-30% commission per month from their accounts.

the figures at the top of this thread is nothing ...

----------


## IanF

X thanks for giving more info. I won't be investing but good luck with this. 
When you are a billionaire let us know and you can laugh at us.

----------


## xcorporation

i am not askign anyone on this forum to invest.

im telling the experience of capital markets in retail in south africa.

to laugh at another person ... right.

----------


## BusFact

You didn't really address the issues I mentioned above, but anyway ...




> For clarities sake.
> 
> I have several weekly reports ad monthly stating how my software works.
> Some weeks i get 400+ from 10oz gold.


And there are thousands of other websites doing the same thing. What makes your's different.




> i had it all on the web site for illustrations.
> People are fucken dumb - that's it.


No people are suspicious. We've all been hurt by scams before.




> even on my brochures - i state i GUARANTEE.


But your guarantee means nothing. How can you give a guarantee if you don't have $500? Your "guarantee" is nothing more than a promise made by a stranger.




> which is against the british financial law to make remarks - but that's how i go abut my business.
> people just ignore it entirely.


Which makes people even more suspicious, because you are now doing something that is illegal in the UK. Why do you think they made it illegal in the first place?


Instead of ranting and blaming others, try and figure out ways to remove the obstacles I have already mentioned.

----------


## xcorporation

> You didn't really address the issues I mentioned above, but anyway ...
> 
> 
> 
> And there are thousands of other websites doing the same thing. What makes your's different.
> 
> > Good luck in finding a reliable source.
> 
> 
> ...


> i am not ranting ; or blaming - i am making a point in the market

if you are so wise to point out the obstacles - what's your solution(s) as oppose to blame me for not overcoming these obstacles ?

----------


## IanF

Xcorporation
If you are confident in your product you could borrow the $500 and invest that.
Do you know you can borrow off your credit card get the funds transferred and put that on a budget payment plan. I have done that before and it worked for me. I just phoned the bank and asked them to do it, I had to transfer afterwards.

----------


## BusFact

> if you are so wise to point out the obstacles - what's your solution(s) as oppose to blame me for not overcoming these obstacles ?


I am not wise at all. I merely put myself in the shoes of someone looking at your website, and was then able  to give some reasons as to why your product might be seen as a scam.

Over coming those obstacles is not easy at all, which is pretty much the point I'm trying to make. Its why some businesses are more successful than others, they remove obstacles for customers. You know the market, I don't, so you need to come up with the solutions.

The most obvious one is to borrow $500, turn it into $512'000 dollars in a few months, and then show off your new found wealth to some people you know. They'll soon be begging you to take their money.

X, I'm not actually trying to pick an argument with you. You seemed to be frustrated by how nobody was buying your product. I simply felt I should try and explain why I think nobody was buying. That's all. Remember, its not personal. These potential clients don't know you.

----------


## reuphk

@xcorporation So how did you test your system?  and what does your guarentee consist of?  Keeping in mind that you dont have your own $1000 to start with, how are you guarenteeing another investor to not loose their investment?
I am also not sure what you mean by the 20 - 30% commission?
I suggest that you start again, and "sell" us your system.  What is it?  How does it work?  What are the returns based on?  If one uses the system, what returns can be expected and why?  If you want to earn commissions off the system - how will that work?  What are your own credentials?
Perhaps if we have a clearer picture, we can offer opinions and advise

----------


## xcorporation

This thread served it's purpose; thanks

----------


## hjs69

Well you may have some good system there, mmmmmmm, I am a broker, been trading live on international markets. I would love to test your system. Let me know. I work with a Investment Capital company in sandton. mail me hjs69trade@gmail.com

----------


## cmtrading40

You both have shared great Information! what do you thing if I start from Demo account?

----------


## SoTrue

You are being too polite with xcorporation, he/she is nothing but an amateur fraudster.

He/she is quite boldly stating that with a 500 US$ investment you can earn almost 1/6th of the South African budget in two years.  It is simply not possible.

----------


## philip_p

So, has anyone over here got any serious experience in forex trading? Not that I have some particular experience with FXCM but you sound like you just discover the trading of derivatives, or whatever you moan about. Even experienced traders aren't guaranteed anything. Yes, you can double your investment if you are good, consistent, trained and experienced. But of course, you can lose all you invest in a matter of days, even faster I guess (never been a fast loser myself).

----------

